# $250 budget What do you recomend



## PTH (Aug 22, 2006)

I fish the LLM for reds, trout, or whatever gets in the way. I wadefish too. I have almost zero experience flyfishing. What do you guys recommend for a rod and reel setup with a $250 budget? I thank you in advance. 
Pete


----------



## h_soape (Apr 9, 2006)

Just my opinion, don't spend much on the reel, it is the least important piece of equipment in the set up.

I would say expect to spend roughly $60-75 on a line, you can find a reel cheap on ebay, i have an okuma integrity that i didn't pay much for and has held up well. 
spend the rest on the rod- the TFO Series is alot of rod for the money- the BVK is suppose to be sweet, but runs about $220 so probably out of your range unless you can stretch it a bit more or find some good bargins on reel and line. 

if you take your time and look for used gear you can get some deals.


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

Reddington has good rods at an entry level price and some good bargains on used equipment usually.

Try to get a casting lesson and try out different rods before you buy.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Where are you located? Fishing Tackle Unlimited in Houston offers a 5 & 8 weight outfit, rod, reel, backing, floating fly line and leader, in 2 & 4 piece. I think the 4 piece outfit runs about $150. That'll leave you enough to stock up the old fly box. 

Also, you can probably talk Andy into a casting lesson, if you would like.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Just look up an ad in this web' site, Craigslist, or TexasKayakfisherman, you may find a good set up (Orvis, St. Croix, etc...) for sale for under $200.00.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

St. Croix has some nice combos in that price range. I bought one myself several years back when I was starting out in fly fishing. Don't be afraid to contact a few local clubs for more information. Here are a few in your area:

http://www.gulfcoastfff.org/index.php?page=member-clubs

http://www.rockportflyfishers.com/

http://lagunamadreflyfisherscc.com/


----------



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

I have an 8wt Scott V2 with a White River 270/GPX line that has been used twice that I have for sale $300.
New:V2-$200, 270-$200,GPX line-$65, case-$40
Ready to go!!!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

st croix 2 pc 9ft 8wt rod

gloomis gold reel

wt forward 8wt line sci anglers or cortland and backing

your gonna be more like $300 tho, but it is quality gear and you won't feel a need to trade up later


----------



## wildman2010 (Jun 2, 2011)

I started out with *TFO's NXT combo*, which comes with rod, reel, backing, line, and a leader to get you started. For the LLM the 8-9 weight works awesome in the wind. Its cheap and will get you started. TFO has the no-fault warranty so if you break it just send it in and they will give you a new section.


----------



## rjackh (Mar 16, 2011)

tfo rod and ross reel
allow yourself like 80ish bucks for line and backing. spend more on the rod than the reel if your budget is real tight. i have heard good things about ross cla's and theyre not too expensive


----------

